# Hank from Savannah Ga



## hankcamp3 (Sep 8, 2007)

Greetings all,
Been Smoking for a Few years now; but by no means a Pro. I started out on a Vertical water Smoker and recently procurred a Horizontal Smoker. I've had some good results after making a Few Modifications to the New Beast.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello Hank from Savannah, glad to say hi to a new member of the SMF. If you get the chance, post  a pic of your New Beast. Some Q Views would be nice too!


----------



## hankcamp3 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll do that when I wake up !  Have a Great Day.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 8, 2007)

welcomke ank- read around the category posts & take the free 5 day e-course. that'llget ya going right. also- to the left of this menu are some great threads(tips) to read.


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 8, 2007)

Howdy Hank from Georgia, and a Big welcome to SMF.  Glad ya found us and hope you enjoy this place as much as we do.


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome ,glad you made it here!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome Hank, glad you found us! Looking forward to your pix and posts!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF from Alabama


----------



## chadpole (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, Hank. I am a Georgia boy from Augusta,just up the road a piece. Glad to have you aboard. Can't wait to see pictures of your rig and some Q-view. Happy smoking and have a good day.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome Hank -

Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## meowey (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF the best BBQ site on the net


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad your here It's the best forum with the best people. ask questions if you have them and post picture a lot of them.
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Hank!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you aboard!...I think you're gonna like it here...


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Hank and welcome.  I've stopped by the Old Timey Town BBQ in Savannah a couple of times and enjoyed.   Have you been there?


----------



## bassrocker4u2 (Mar 26, 2008)

welcome hank!  wow, another savannian.  my wife and i just left savannah a few months ago.  we had the bbq out in coffee bluff.
   great to have you here.


----------



## lc in va (Mar 27, 2008)

welcome, this is the second roll call from savannah. Think you will enjoy it here


----------



## kookie (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome to the site..............Glad to have you here.........great place...........


----------



## hankcamp3 (Sep 8, 2007)

Greetings all,
Been Smoking for a Few years now; but by no means a Pro. I started out on a Vertical water Smoker and recently procurred a Horizontal Smoker. I've had some good results after making a Few Modifications to the New Beast.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello Hank from Savannah, glad to say hi to a new member of the SMF. If you get the chance, post  a pic of your New Beast. Some Q Views would be nice too!


----------



## hankcamp3 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll do that when I wake up !  Have a Great Day.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 8, 2007)

welcomke ank- read around the category posts & take the free 5 day e-course. that'llget ya going right. also- to the left of this menu are some great threads(tips) to read.


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 8, 2007)

Howdy Hank from Georgia, and a Big welcome to SMF.  Glad ya found us and hope you enjoy this place as much as we do.


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome ,glad you made it here!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome Hank, glad you found us! Looking forward to your pix and posts!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF from Alabama


----------



## chadpole (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, Hank. I am a Georgia boy from Augusta,just up the road a piece. Glad to have you aboard. Can't wait to see pictures of your rig and some Q-view. Happy smoking and have a good day.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome Hank -

Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## meowey (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF the best BBQ site on the net


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad your here It's the best forum with the best people. ask questions if you have them and post picture a lot of them.
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Hank!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you aboard!...I think you're gonna like it here...


----------



## gooose53 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Hank and welcome.  I've stopped by the Old Timey Town BBQ in Savannah a couple of times and enjoyed.   Have you been there?


----------



## bassrocker4u2 (Mar 26, 2008)

welcome hank!  wow, another savannian.  my wife and i just left savannah a few months ago.  we had the bbq out in coffee bluff.
   great to have you here.


----------



## lc in va (Mar 27, 2008)

welcome, this is the second roll call from savannah. Think you will enjoy it here


----------



## kookie (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome to the site..............Glad to have you here.........great place...........


----------

